# OC showing in bios but not in Windows



## speedzodiac (Feb 17, 2017)

So on my main rig, I have a asus striker extreme motherboard OC'd to 3.95ghz, a nvidia 9800 gtx+ graphics card, 1tb seagate hard drive, about 7 120mm fans, one asus supremefx sound card, one q6600 quad core 2.67ghz CPU. My problem? My Overclocked speed isn't showing up on any task manager or any program that I try to use, and trust me, I'm pretty good with computers, in fact I just got it out of the shop today and the people that I paid $80 couldn't even figure out why its not posting my overclocked speed in windows and only in BIOS. Do any of yall know a work around or something?


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Aug 8, 2008)

Where in windows are you looking for the OC?


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Aug 8, 2008)

What do you have your power plan set at?


----------



## speedzodiac (Feb 17, 2017)

On the task manager, on system properties. Through the use of various system information programs. My power plan is set at high performance.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

See what Cpu-Z says :- www.cpuid.com/softwares/cpu-z.html


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Aug 8, 2008)

I don't think windows shows any OC natively.....or that I can remember when I had my CPU OC'ed.

With the power plan set to high performace, that automatically sets the CPU clock to it's highest. In my case, I have an inel i7 4790 K that's 3.5 and a boost clock to 4.0. On balanced setting my cpu speed varies....but on performance it set to 4.0 and is fixed at that all the time. Which I don't like because of power consumption and the heat being produced or given off.


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Aug 8, 2008)

As managed suggested, use CPU-Z. It will show you your core speed, multiplier, bus speed and core voltage. I use it all the time, it's a very useful application.


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Aug 8, 2008)

What are you using to OC your CPU?


----------



## jenae (Mar 17, 2013)

Hi, this wmic cmd tells you what windows see's as your clock speed. Open a cmd prompt as admin and copy paste:-

wmic cpu get Name, Caption, MaxClockSpeed, DeviceID, status /Format:List > 0 & notepad 0

Press enter, the output opens in notepad, you can post it here if you wish.


----------

